# caves



## troppls

localizado nas duas caves do edificio,


----------



## Outsider

¿sí?...


----------



## magdala

hola!
cave es sótano.


----------



## ÁguiaReal

magdala said:


> hola!
> cave es sótano.


 
*cave-* é pavimento de uma casa, inferior ao nível da rua.
pode ser tb, um tempo do verbo cavar.


----------



## magdala

ÁguiaReal said:


> *cave-* é pavimento de uma casa, inferior ao nível da rua.
> pode ser tb, um tempo do verbo cavar.


 
*sótano *
*s.m. *En un edificio, piso o parte situados a un nivel más bajo que el de la calle 
ETIMOLOGÍA: Del latín _*subtulum_, y este de _subtus_ (debajo).
(diccionario Clave)


----------



## ÁguiaReal

magdala said:


> *sótano *
> *s.m. *En un edificio, piso o parte situados a un nivel más bajo que el de la calle
> ETIMOLOGÍA: Del latín _*subtulum_, y este de _subtus_ (debajo).
> (diccionario Clave)


 
Este tópico esteve no fórum de lingua portuguesa e a minha resposta foi porque pensavam que a dúvida era no significado em português.

*sótano *( ou *sótão* em pt) é exactamente o oposto. É o piso por baixo do telhado, o piso mais alto do edificio. (Em português, pois não conheço o castelhano.)


----------



## Lusitania

Sótano en espanhol é cave em português, Ático em espanhol é sotão em português.

É uma daquelas confusões dos dois idiomas. 

Não percebi bem para que língua se pretende a tradução..


----------



## magdala

ÁguiaReal, fazendo um pequeno trocadilho, eu percebí que tu percebeste que eu tinha percebido mal. Percebeste? eu também falo português  e estou a par do significado de cave em português. Mas se repararmos bem o post foi colocado por um nativo da língua espanhola e destacou uma palavra dentro de uma frase na língua portuguesa, num fórum português-espanhol. Parece-me evidente, que a dúvida reside no significado da palavra em espanhol, ou será que estou a ver mal a questão?  

Um bem haja


----------



## Lusitania

Magdala,

Eu também estou confusa, é que caves também pode ter que ver com caves (em vitivinicultura) de vinhos por exemplo. 

Bom, a ver se ele/a volta 

Saludos


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Lusitania said:


> Sótano en espanhol é cave em português, Ático em espanhol é sotão em português.
> 
> É uma daquelas confusões dos dois idiomas.
> 
> Não percebi bem para que língua se pretende a tradução..


 
Lusitania, de facto temos palavras comuns com  lingua castelhana e significam coisas bem diversas.
A melhor é....LOL..._ trampa_


----------



## Marcio Afonso

No Brasil nós chamamos de "porão". Na verdade não é uma palavra muito comum, já que também não é nada comum uma casa brasileira com porão.


----------



## Lusitania

Porão em português é pouco utilizado, é quase que um sinónimo de masmorra.  Utilizamos mais a expressão armazém, mas em termos habitacionais é cave ou arrecadação mesmo. Arrecadação em espanhol penso que seria trasteria.


----------



## FranParis

Não compliquem mais o pobre Toppls!

Vejam este exemplo en espanhol:

"también es evidente que la explotación por parte de las arrendatarias de una actividad mercantil en los *sótanos* de los *edificios...*"

Obviamente, as caves dos edificios..


----------



## troppls

Muchas gracias a:
Outsider:
Magdala:
Aguila Real:
Lusitania:
Marcio Alfonso
Fran Paris:

Fueron muy generosos con vuestras respuestas; es increible como la cultura y la curiosidad hace muchos amigos: mi apellido real es saldanha es por eso que de un tiempo a esta parte estoy muy curioso con el portugues:


Saludos desde el Peru.

Agradeciendo otra vez ....chao


----------



## César Lasso

Lusitania said:


> Porão em português é pouco utilizado, é quase que um sinónimo de masmorra.  Utilizamos mais a expressão armazém, mas em termos habitacionais é cave ou arrecadação mesmo. Arrecadação em espanhol penso que seria trasteria.


 
Sou espanhol e chamo a "arrecadação" "cuarto trastero"

Cumprimentos,
César


----------



## magdala

César Lasso said:


> Sou espanhol e chamo a "arrecadação" "cuarto trastero"
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> César


 
Hola César!
Yo no consideré trastero porque, si no me equivoco, los trasteros nunca son muy grandes, en general son más bien cubículos. Si tienes un sótano o desván con cerca de 17 m2, creo que ya no le podremos llamar trastero. Al menos esa es la idea que he mantenido hasta ahora. Aunque tampoco lo tengo muy claro si existen medidas límite o stándar  para cada una de estas definiciones. Quizá haya alguien que entienda más y nos pueda hechar una mano.
Saludos


----------



## Brabol

Marcio Afonso said:


> No Brasil nós chamamos de "porão". Na verdade não é uma palavra muito comum, já que também não é nada comum uma casa brasileira com porão.


 
Se for um edifício, poderia ser o "sub-solo".


----------



## César Lasso

magdala said:


> Hola César!
> Yo no consideré trastero porque, si no me equivoco, los trasteros nunca son muy grandes, en general son más bien cubículos. Si tienes un sótano o desván con cerca de 17 m2, creo que ya no le podremos llamar trastero. Al menos esa es la idea que he mantenido hasta ahora. Aunque tampoco lo tengo muy claro si existen medidas límite o stándar para cada una de estas definiciones. Quizá haya alguien que entienda más y nos pueda hechar una mano.
> Saludos


Hola Magdala,
Ciertamente, no he visto trasteros de grandes proporciones, pero ello puede deberse a que el espacio disponible a tal efecto en un edificio moderno es limitado. De todos modos, la palabra "trastero" no me sugiere una relación de tamaño sino "espacio para los trastos" (objetos que, por su poco uso, estorban). En consecuencia, yo sí llamaría de este modo a un espacio de 17 m2, siempre y cuando estuviera en el "sótano". Y hablaría de "desván" si el trastero estuviera en la parte superior de una casa, justo debajo del tejado.

Un saludo,
César


----------



## magdala

César Lasso said:


> Hola Magdala,
> Ciertamente, no he visto trasteros de grandes proporciones, pero ello puede deberse a que el espacio disponible a tal efecto en un edificio moderno es limitado. De todos modos, la palabra "trastero" no me sugiere una relación de tamaño sino "espacio para los trastos" (objetos que, por su poco uso, estorban). En consecuencia, yo sí llamaría de este modo a un espacio de 17 m2, siempre y cuando estuviera en el "sótano". Y hablaría de "desván" si el trastero estuviera en la parte superior de una casa, justo debajo del tejado.
> 
> Un saludo,
> César


Hola César!
Yo tengo un desván (en el último piso) con unos 18 m2, que bien lo podría transformar en suite, sala de cine o lo que yo quisiera y aún me sobraría espacio para los trastos. Si este mismo espacio lo tuviera en el sótano, seguiría sin llamarlo trastero, por el espacio sobrante. Por eso coincido contigo quando dices: «la palabra "trastero" no me sugiere una relación de tamaño sino "espacio para los trastos"». El trastero puede estar en un piso subterráneo, en el último piso o incluso dentro de la casa, si es de pequeñas dimensiones. Pero si estamos hablando de un espacio equivalente a una habitación normal, habrá que darle otro nombre, o  no? 

Saludos
(Escribí en el post anterior "hechar una mano" con h. Las patadas que le doy al diccionario por no releer mis comentarios antes de enviarlos!)


----------

